# Improving lookahead by solving pairs Half Blindfolded



## Shreyas NT (Jan 19, 2015)

might help!


----------



## lerenard (Jan 19, 2015)

Good. I find my issue is not so much knowing how the pieces will be relative to each other but rather finding them at all. This is usually when I get nervous and start solving too quickly. If I slow down I can usually track pieces better.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll try that, that is a neat idea. Thanks for the video.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2015)

Are the red and orange stickers easier to tell apart IRL?


----------



## Shreyas NT (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Shreyas NT (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks man. Yeah I have the same problem sometimes..so just don't slow down TOO much; rather have your TPS just right and at the same time keep your solves fluid!


----------

